# starting a new batch of Ale today



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I finally got some $ saved and stoped at the local brew supply.
I am going to start a batch of my famous Co-co wheat ale.
If any one wants my Recipe let me know I can give it to ya!


I hope to have 6 gallons done by Christmas so I can send some out to the Brewers here to try!

and yes it does use the Co-Co Wheat hot cereal in the Recipe!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok I homebrew too that this had me kinda interested. Sure send me the recipe, I just got to see what all your using. What hops, what yeast and yadda yadda yadaa. I was at the homebrew place today picking up some more turtles and almost got some stuff for another batch here. Still just a tad to warm in the house to brew anything but a wheat beer and I am not that fond of wheat beers. 

Stacey


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

here is the recipe

3 1/2#'s mount mellick Dark Malt extract- its a small jug 
2oz kent goldings Boil 60 min
1 oz fuggles. Boil boil 30 min
1# of Cocco wheats 
1/2 # of Chocalate Malt 
1 # of amber ME 
1#of 2 row 
and Scottish Ale Wyeast 


I steep the specialty grain and the Co-co wheat up untill the water boils.
I then remove the grains and add the dark malt extract and the Amber Malt.

If you want more color fee free to add more Coco wheats.
I have also used a full 2# box and it adds a bit more color and body for the ale.

The first one came in 2'nd at a local brew contest.

This time I am adding White Labs English ale Yeast instead of the wyeast scottish ale yeast.

We will see how the new batch tastes and if I like it.
thats the best thing about home brewing is trying new things.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe, that looks like a good one for this 'winter'.

I did a 5-gallon batch a couple of weeks ago from a recipe I got from Hydrated. Looking forward to trying that one he calls his 'Lawnmower Beer'.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like a good one just getting started in the home brew. I have made a few kit beers with great success was going to try a from the bench when i get home from vacation i will try this one thanks for the info ....AB


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

i wish i could still brew my own beer! oh well enjoy your brew up, sounds like a slightly unusual but great recipe there.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

THat sounds tasty!!!

I just got rid of my brewing supplies. I will be moving and that stuff is just too bulky to take with me. Hopefully once I am settled, I will start brewing again!!!

I have brewed with Grapenuts. I think my best beer ever was a cherry wheat. THe worst was an attempt at a Raspberry Mocha Stout. I used way too much coffee in it. Though Coca Cola Black actually reminds me of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Good luck with that ale sgresso, could never get a wheat to where i wanted it.

Michael sorry to hear that you had to get rid of your homebrew kit, moving sucks like that. I can only hope that i find room when my wife finds a job and moves us to god knows where. (I pray somewhere cold, but we know that's not going to happen.


And i have to say 7 years on a bottle of homebrew Imperial stout is right on. Popped the top today for my little one's first b-bday and it is mighty nice. I only wish this wasn't the last bottle.

Root


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Homebrew eh, never tried it. But there is a place up in the cities i guese that will give class's for 200$ or so with a group of 3 maxx that will go through the wholeprocess and u can brew your own batch from liek 20 different variety's. I think u get sent home 5+ CASES of bottles, maby 30 or so oz bottles .Something that woudl be fun to do with a BOTL some day haha-


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't bother sending the recipe. Send a sample!!::dr


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Kylehammond said:


> Don't bother sending the recipe. Send a sample!!::dr


i beg the differ- lol


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Root said:


> Michael sorry to hear that you had to get rid of your homebrew kit, moving sucks like that. I can only hope that i find room when my wife finds a job and moves us to god knows where. (I pray somewhere cold, but we know that's not going to happen.


It was no big deal. I had not used it in a while. It was just much too bulky to take with me. I kept a few of the smaller items, but the carboys and buckets needed to go. Plus it is not all that expensive to get what you need to brew. I will miss my basement though. It was actually good for making lager in the winter.

I especially need to get one of those burners. You can really stink up the house when you are brewing. It would be nice to do that outdoors. I will probably buy a turkey frying kit with a stainless pot. Hopefully when I get settled I can pick up mash/lauter tuns & start brewing with grains instead of just using extracts. That is something that I wanted to try. I did make a pretty good wort chiller out of copper piping once, but I gave that away.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't brew but when I go to Cigars International's retail store Bethlehem Brew Works is right up the street and after a few brewskys you never know what kind or how many sticks you might walk out with.:al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Going for an Imperial stout next week based on this recipe:

http://byo.com/recipe/1353.html

but with a few modifications: add 1/2 pound of Special B, 1/2 pound of oats, only 90 minute boil, an extra half ounce of centennial (first wort hopping).

The IPA I made 2 weeks ago is looking good, already been dry hopped, waiting for clarifiction then bottling.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Never got into beer. But we make are own wine every year.

Nothing like homemade..


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Never got into beer. But we make are own wine every year.
> 
> Nothing like homemade..


I'm not a big wine drinker myself but I got married last June and we had 30 bottles of white, 30 bottles of red and 15 gallons of beer all of which was made by us. The only bottles of wine that were left over were for souvenirs (we had custom labels made with our names/the date) and none of the beer made it through the night.

All the credit goes to my father-in-law, I'm strictly manual labor at this point.


----------

